# Bank Line 1970's



## IBlenkinsopp (Oct 5, 2009)

Somebody must know where the following are;
R.M. Chatterton Nessbank
John Reed Gowanbank
Dave Billiard
Rob Cole. Springbank
Any info would be good

Eddie Blenkinsopp


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Eddie,

Amazing how hard it is to find ex Bank Line shipmates, although I have 'found' a few here, namely John Hebblewhite, Johnny Lowans, Andrew "Chop" Whittle and "Naytikos", Chris the ex R/O.

I too am looking for Dave Hannigan, Mike Pay and Billy Boe, (Marabank & Teviotbank). Also Wattie Clegg and Eddie Fanning (ex Donaldson Line), can't help you with the others though, but I,m sure there are those who can, as some of the guys were with the company for decades. Good luck, as there is great joy finding an old shipmate.

Slainte

Donald


----------



## brian harrington (Apr 3, 2013)

*mike lee*

do you know of or the whereabouts of a mike lee a nav cadet i am trying to locate him we went to fleetwood rogether


----------

